# MIDIssonance Omnisphere Movado - Available Now



## Vin (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey folks,

Announcing the next *MIDIssonance* soundset for Omni 2 - *Omnisphere Movado*.







*Omnisphere Movado* is a soundset for Spectrasonics' power synth Omnisphere 2, containing 128 cinematic patches. *Omnisphere Movado* is all about rhythm, drive and movement. Just like Omnisphere Kinejo, *Movado* takes the "hybrid" approach – patches are designed both with Omnisphere's soundsources and 30 new unique sounding synth soundsources, carefully recorded and processed for use within Omnisphere's powerful engine.

While Omnisphere 2 is not a full-blown sampler like Native Instruments Kontakt or UVI Workstation, its powerful import and processing capabilities allow for much creativity when using any soundsource, simple or complex. A rare Korg synth, Arturia MiniBrute and several other synthesizers were used in soundsource creation process. Patches are made with cinematic music in mind, but they’re also very suitable for electronic and ambient.

Ranging from calm and subtle to driving and thunderous, patches are designed to instantly spark new ideas and add movement to the existing ones out-of-the-box.

Patches are carefully programmed with detailed modulation capabilities, offering much more detail per every preset.

Soundset is comprised of *128* rhythmic patches:

• *32* Arps

• *32* Basslines

• *32* Sequences

• *32* Percussive

Listen to some demos track here:



To use *Omnisphere Movado*, you need to have v2.3.1 installed (patch and software version).

Full patch walkthrough video:



*Omnisphere Movado* is available for purchase now for €19.95 (+VAT in EU) at *midissonance.com*.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking forward to the walkthrough. 
Your soundsets are always top notch so I'm sure this will be no exception


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2017)

Your Omni sounds fit in the mix like a glove. Looking forward to the addition of this one as well. Keep up the great work Vin.

Pssst... Something U-he next perhaps?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Your Omni sounds fit in the mix like a glove.



Exactly right... I use Symmetry and Kinejo on everything.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Your Omni sounds fit in the mix like a glove. Looking forward to the addition of this one as well. Keep up the great work Vin.
> 
> Pssst... Something U-he next perhaps?



Only if it's Repro-1 !!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2017)

Says "coming soon"...? When is tomorrow tomorrow? I'd like it today.


----------



## Vin (Aug 26, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Looking forward to the walkthrough.
> Your soundsets are always top notch so I'm sure this will be no exception


 
Cheers Peter, hope you'll like this one as well!



synthpunk said:


> Your Omni sounds fit in the mix like a glove. Looking forward to the addition of this one as well. Keep up the great work Vin.
> 
> Pssst... Something U-he next perhaps?



Thanks man! Yeah, many good U-he stuff planned as well 



chillbot said:


> Exactly right... I use Symmetry and Kinejo on everything.



Very happy to hear that 



chillbot said:


> Says "coming soon"...? When is tomorrow tomorrow? I'd like it today.



It's today...I mean, now 

Here's the walkthrough video of every single patch:



More demos coming up soon.

Available now for purchase for €19.95 (+VAT) at *midissonance.com*


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2017)

Getting it now, thanks.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2017)

Without listening to a single demo or walkthrough, btw.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2017)

You have Omni in your golf cart? Wow! 



chillbot said:


> Without listening to a single demo or walkthrough, btw.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> You have Omni in your golf cart?


I do have a golf cart... and it has speakers! And a usb port! Never occurred to me maybe I could work in it.... I just use it to drive out to the studio in the morning with my coffee...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 26, 2017)

Just picked this latest up and noticed I missed the last one. No brainer purchases on both. Excellent work. Hybrid 'fairy dust' on any track/cue.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey Vin - I thought I had an account with you - could you check and let me know if I need to re-do or open one. Thanks. (I want to get notified on new titles.) Would love a dark zebra sound set.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 26, 2017)

website down, Vin? chrome is endlessly chasing it's tail!

yep! 7 minutes now... will check again tomorrow!


----------



## Vin (Aug 27, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey Vin - I thought I had an account with you - could you check and let me know if I need to re-do or open one. Thanks.
> 
> (I want to get notified on new titles.) Would love a dark zebra sound set.
> 
> Just picked this latest up and noticed I missed the last one. No brainer purchases on both. Excellent work. Hybrid 'fairy dust' on any track/cue.



Hey Rob,

Glad you enjoy the sounds! Do you still use your rob [at] yourdomain email? Maybe it went in the spam folder? You can subscribe on the website or send me your email via private message and I'll add you manually. Thanks!



Vastman said:


> website down, Vin? chrome is endlessly chasing it's tail!
> 
> yep! 7 minutes now... will check again tomorrow!



Hey Vastman,

That's weird, sorry for the inconvenience. Just tried with different browsers from different servers, worked normally, few seconds max. Could you please check with another browser? Thanks!

Also, here's the direct link, try here: http://midissonance.com/soundsets/omnisphere-movado/


----------



## wbacer (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey Vin, thanks for another great sound set. Just purchased.
Keep em coming.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice walkthrough Vin.



Vin said:


> Cheers Peter, hope you'll like this one as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vin (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's a new underscore demo:





All of the additional sounds from dressed version are from _Omnisphere Symmetry_ and _Omnisphere Kinejo_.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 29, 2017)

A few quick thoughts... I quite like the direction of the Movado Soundset. I've only been through it once fairly quickly but I would say it's more delicate than the previous 3 soundsets and great for accenting which obviously comes very much handy in the work that most of us do. I would add that there is masterful, useful, and creative job using effects, mod wheel, and arpeggiator.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 30, 2017)

After watching the walkthru I see what cha did there, with the name "movado"... nice work

Can anyone who has bought this comment on how detailed the tagging is for this library? Really helps in searching a huge database of O2 sounds


----------



## Vin (Aug 31, 2017)

Vastman said:


> After watching the walkthru I see what cha did there, with the name "movado"... nice work



Thanks 



Vastman said:


> Can anyone who has bought this comment on how detailed the tagging is for this library? Really helps in searching a huge database of O2 sounds



*Here* are just a few patches with their tags, hope it helps. I usually try to tag patches as thoroughly as possible.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks vin! U have a new admirer (customer)


----------



## Vin (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's a new demo where you can hear how Movado can be used in orchestral hybrid action context:


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 7, 2017)

Vin said:


> Here's a new demo where you can hear how Movado can be used in orchestral hybrid action context:




Cool ! SOLD !  Installed


----------



## Vastman (Sep 7, 2017)

Picked up all three libraries, vin... Thanks for ur creative juices flowing our way!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Also don't forget the free set there are some very good gems in there as well.



Vastman said:


> Picked up all three libraries, vin... Thanks for ur creative juices flowing our way!


----------



## Vin (Sep 8, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Cool ! SOLD !  Installed



Enjoy the sounds 



Vastman said:


> Picked up all three libraries, vin... Thanks for ur creative juices flowing our way!



Cheers Vastman, my pleasure


----------



## Vin (Sep 11, 2017)

And here's a new demo by Christer Wibert, using the sounds from Movado as a rhythmic foundation and support in epic orchestral hybrid track:


----------



## mouse (Sep 11, 2017)

I really like how simple the sounds can be. Bought them all and they can be minimal or a great foundation for a more complex sound or track


----------

